# How are you?



## Josh (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm relaxing after work. The rest of the week will be busy so I'm enjoying quiet time now. I'm also eating potato chips and listening to Neil Young.
How about you? What are you up to? What are you listening to?


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 9, 2011)

I turned 21 yesterday so I've been (legally) enjoying various beers!


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 10, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> I turned 21 yesterday so I've been (legally) enjoying various beers!



woo happy birthday!!
jeez SOOO many people have had birthdays this past weekend!! i know too many people with august birthdays!!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 10, 2011)

12 in a half hours thru a 14 hour shift, can't wait to go home and feed my gu and play with her


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 10, 2011)

Things are good right now. Mostly just spying on my new tegu, but right now I'm feeding the beardies in the mueseum.


----------



## hoosier (Aug 10, 2011)

Getting ready to mow the grass. its my day off so i have various things to do around the house. really looking foward to my workout later.
hey rhetoricx happy birthday! and have a beer for me!! im goin to my buddys farm this weekend but it will be the last time i can drink until after october (i have a powerlifting meet and dont like to drink when i get serious about training) so ill live vicariously through you for a bit lol


----------

